# Dog Trailers



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

On the spur of the moment I bought a dog (bike) trailer for our 6 week trip this summer in France/UK, which I have not used yet. 

Now I am beginning to wonder if I have done the right thing.
Any advice out there from anyone that has/had one.

Charlie


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Charlie,

Have only ever seen (or noticed) happy looking dogs in trailers whilst out and about on family friendly bike trails over the years. There was some discussion about them a while back here .

Regards,
John


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We have a trailer for our Schnauser and it is one of the best "doggie" things we have bought. Obviously you need to think a bit more about the routes you are going on (stiles etc can be a nuisance) but it enables us to go on cycle rides for far longer than would have been possible if we had had to leave the dog at home / in the car / in the van. We tend to let him run alongside at the earliest safe opportunity so that he expends his energy and after 2 or 3 miles or as soon as he shows signs of flagging, then we pop him back inside. He is more than happy to have a rest and will let us know (standing up etc) when he wants to run alongside again. Put some soft bedding or something inside if the ride is going to be on hard / uneven surfaces.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As with any "new" thing do allow the dog time to adjust.

Perhaps let him sit in it while you give him treats? Move it about slowly etc.

It would be a waste of money if he was frightened because he had not have enough time to get used to it. Even if he shows signs of fear do not reinforce it by being sympathetic. Just jolly him along or beter still ignore him until he loods confident again.

Enjoy - sounds like you will have lots of fun!


----------



## cbcft (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Charlie
We have a trailer for our Swedish Vallhund and he loves it (see photo). We make sure we go places where he can get out and run along beside us safely for while, then he's happy to jump in again for a ride and rest. I agree with Patp to allow time for him to get used to it. It's easier if your dog is used to a crate. When we first had the trailer we would just push him up the garden path in it and each time we put him in it we gave him a stuffed Kong which took his mind off being in the trailer. He soon got used to it and now when we get the trailer out he jumps into it even before we've got the wheels on! He's determined he's not going to be left behind when we go cycling. 

Anyhow - have fun, I'm sure you and your dog will enjoy it.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ooh can we go slightly off topic and ask about your Swedish Vallhund cbcft? Are they really hounds as the name suggests or did I read somewhere that they are herding dogs like our Corgis?

Are they easy to live with or hard work?

Sorry everyone :roll:


----------



## cbcft (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello Patp
No they're not hounds - you're right, they were bred for herding cattle. No-one is sure which came first, the Vallhund or the Corgi. The breed almost died out during the second world war so they are quite rare. I'd love a pound for everyone who's asked what he is, most common guess is a cross between an alsation and a corgi which would be rather interesting! We were looking for a small dog but one which we could take hiking with us and these fit the bill exactly - they don't take up much room but can walk for miles, they don't need much grooming and don't have any particular health problems. Are they easy to live with? They are very vocal and have a wide vocabulary which they very quickly teach you! Our Sammy is a real character and highly entertaining. Being very bright they are fairly easy to train but do have an independent streak. They love to be with you and be involved in everything you do - Sammy's nickname is Velcro! The most endearing habit Sammy has is of sitting looking at you with his head cocked on one side as if to say - "what are we going to do now Mum?" - so cute! Here's another picture....

Thanks for asking and sorry if we've hijacked the thread....


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Aaah he is lovely!

Having owned a lurcher for the last 10 years I could do with a "velcro" dog for a nice change  

Well they are back on my list of breeds to consider next time. The only reason they came off really was that I had not spoken to an owner of one before.

Thank you!

Pat


----------

